# OpenSolaris is About To Be Forked As Illumos



## everypot (Aug 3, 2010)

possibly by taking drivers code and libc from FreeBSD and meshing it with OpenSolaris carcass.

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODQ2Mg
http://hg.illumos.org/illumos/rev/c8da1d642945


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 3, 2010)

Illumos...

What a crappy name!

It should be called FreeSysV or even OpenSysV

Perhaps even go by the System V Release number.. FreeSVR4

That way it still sounds technical and not like yet another desktop repack.

Hopefully the project will adopt a ports-like system, that would be awesome.


----------



## Matty (Aug 3, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Illumos...
> 
> What a crappy name!
> 
> ...



Well I can see where the name is coming from so I think it's not that bad.


----------



## vertexSymphony (Aug 3, 2010)

The only thing that I ask myself is how much will they follow the original OpenSolaris design philosophies ...

This looks interesting .... 
Well, I wish them good luck !


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 4, 2010)

Maybe they could pick a different Lem novel to name their OS after.  I think "Eden" is already taken (that's just a processor, so maybe not), but "The Invincible" would be nice, or "Memoirs Found in a Bath Tub".


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Maybe they could pick a different Lem novel to name their OS after.  I think "Eden" is already taken (that's just a processor, so maybe not), but "The Invincible" would be nice, or "Memoirs Found in a Bath Tub".



Cyberiad.


----------



## jalla (Aug 4, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Illumos...
> 
> What a crappy name!



"What's in a name? that which we call a rose
By any other name would smell as sweet"

Romeo and Juliet, William Shakespeare


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 4, 2010)

*I actually like a lumpy flavour, but that's me*



			
				jalla said:
			
		

> "What's in a name? that which we call a rose
> By any other name would smell as sweet"
> 
> Romeo and Juliet, William Shakespeare



A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches, and loving favour rather than silver and gold.

--Proverbs 22:1


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 4, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches, and loving favour rather than silver and gold.
> 
> --Proverbs 22:1



"Thou shalt not choose cruddy names!"

- The Bible Page 438 (approx)


----------



## kpa (Aug 5, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Cyberiad.



It would probably only recognize commands that start with 'n'


----------



## shitson (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not keen on that new name, Hopefully someone can think of something better.


----------



## Vegan (Aug 17, 2010)

Personally I think the name is clever with its implied connotation, but why petty fuss about it? Illumos is merely the name of the forked codebase of the OpenSolaris ON consolidation (operating environment). The name, too, extends to the community comprising of the project. There are no current plans to ever make Illumos a binary OS, much like the relation to the GNU/Linux kernel. Just as there are of number of operating system distributions build on the OSOL codebase, confusingly including one called OpenSolaris, active OSOL-based distributions and new OSs alike can be built off Illumos, the forked, completely open source, non-Oracle-dependent, OpenSolaris-sustaining operating environment.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 17, 2010)

I bet there will be post on that list about why is this OS named after the illuminati, are you try to control the world? Like the satanic Beastie posts here.


----------



## shitson (Aug 18, 2010)

Vegan said:
			
		

> Personally I think the name is clever with its implied connotation, but why petty fuss about it? Illumos is merely the name of the forked codebase of the OpenSolaris ON consolidation (operating environment). The name, too, extends to the community comprising of the project. There are no current plans to ever make Illumos a binary OS, much like the relation to the GNU/Linux kernel. Just as there are of number of operating system distributions build on the OSOL codebase, confusingly including one called OpenSolaris, active OSOL-based distributions and new OSs alike can be built off Illumos, the forked, completely open source, non-Oracle-dependent, OpenSolaris-sustaining operating environment.



This is true, it must just be my anger about how it all went down translating to negativity towards anything replacing openSolaris ï¿½jr


----------

